# adding primo to trt, effect on bloodwork



## kavatime431 (Oct 12, 2019)

greetings
geezer here [61] im on prescribed trt. cypionate at 140 mg a week and HCG at 250mg twice a week..I want to add primo say 300 or 400 mg a week. Do I need to work this around my 6 month bloodwork to prevent changes to my values that may make DR. curious ? I was gonna try a 16 week course but it will go through my next labs. would anything from primo use change values enough that they will know I added another substance....thanks in advance


----------



## bbuck (Oct 12, 2019)

Yes it can raise your kidney and liver enzyme levels.


----------



## ketsugo2 (Oct 13, 2019)

Just my two cents first everyone should be doing regular blood work. Particularly if you just can’t help ourselves with endless cycles . The whole landscape of your body’s health can change . I been bodybuilding for 40 years. I too was young but we all get old . Personally I think AAS can enhance health I’m. Not one that feels we cheat or it’s horribly dangerous. However the drugs we use are powerful and demand ongoing attention and our respect.  So as you monitor your labs always be aware of the drugs and any prescription drugs you may use as they can all interact change chemistry . Yes some drugs may effect some of us more then others . As young lad I loved EQ I used upward of 800-1000 week on cycle . Over Time developed polychema where my RBC got too high , I used to supplement with liver pills ( old school ) until my iron levels rise dangerously high.  Your blood also can get thick and cause host of issues . However if you just get labs do your research or if your fortunate to have PCP that understands you cycle ( I do ) you CAN avoid or reverse things . In my case I obviously stopped liver pills updated my supp regime lol using amino caps etc . Anyone if you do find certain levels getting high examine your regime either adjust dosages or see if you can substitute.. donating blood can have positive effect on your CBC . Keep in check . Newbies too monitor blood pressure especially you older beginner guys . When I cycle my BP runs high I take lisonopril to keep in check . My advice every thing in moderation. Far as primo I’ll too research to find out . If you google and find info post here . Part of using cycles is to find out how to do comfortably. Sorry I don’t have direct answer but if I find it I’ll post up . Carry on


----------



## ketsugo2 (Oct 13, 2019)

bbuck said:


> Yes it can raise your kidney and liver enzyme levels.





Interesting , so in your experience how would you if at all deal ? Lower dosage if gets too high in parameters ? Or stop taking ? Or is there another practice to remedy the issue , thanks for posting I’m very interested in this


----------



## ketsugo2 (Oct 13, 2019)

Ya know forgive me long winded , just in case don’t realize many enzymes of an athlete especially bodybuilding will elevate from exercise and / or high protein diets some only temporary some not but make sure doc knows you exercise too . I have close rapport with mine he actually asks me for bodybuilding and cycle advice as I do look the part I guess but if you have good relationship inquire maybe not say right away I’m doing but ask . Primo will show on test so feel out the doc if your in danger of losing your script then be careful . All raise or alter blood chemistry at least temporarily.


----------



## kavatime431 (Oct 13, 2019)

thanks for responses, I will stop primo a month before labs, I felt primo would have less impact on labs then increasing my test dosage. they all have sides but at my age I think primo is the best choice for health and results


----------



## bbuck (Oct 13, 2019)

Depending on what your looking to do. You may be able to just take a smaller dose of test and accomplish the same thing that you would with primo.


----------



## IRONFIST (Oct 15, 2019)

bbuck said:


> Depending on what your looking to do. You may be able to just take a smaller dose of test and accomplish the same thing that you would with primo.



this is what i was thinking as well.


----------



## kavatime431 (Oct 15, 2019)

agreed on adding the test instead , I already have the primo and I am wondering what will change in my labs that they would know I was adding new compound? I didn't think it would effect estrogen and test levels?


----------



## ketsugo2 (Oct 16, 2019)

Interesting, I get your initial notion as primo would we consider ? The compound that’s safest ? Or lowest in sides ??? However all compounds are in some variations derivative of testosterone so I like the just make it simple approach . Carry on


----------



## Ericaf (Apr 19, 2020)

IRONFIST said:


> this is what i was thinking as well.



I have not read the entire thread yet BUT I am 59 and use 400mg week primo... Real... if I use more then HRT levels of test in blows the prostate up Test converting to DHT... This is why I use primo and dont have this issue UNLESS the primo is not real and has test in it I cant tell after about 4 shots... Anyway the reason I use primo is the prostate issues.. It is hard on us older guys... and in no way in hell would I use a DHT blocker


----------



## Bodybuilder8806 (Sep 16, 2021)

I can give some input on this one.  I've been on trt for about 15 years now.  105-120mg of test keeps me in the 800 range with good free t levels.  Recently went on HCG 200iu / day with HMG twice / week for fertility earlier this year.  Reduced Test to 70mg weekly dosed EOD.  Added primo at 175mg / week since I typically have higher aromatization.  

Results:  Primo tanked my E2 to Total Estrogens at 16 pg/mL on a ref scale of (31-167). 

SHBG went down as well as total testosterone to 600, lowered SHBG resulted in higher than normal free T though.

Currently I've upped my testosterone dosage to get my estrogen back into a more favorable range and lowered the Primo to 75mg/week.  Will retest in a few weeks.


----------



## MonkMode (Sep 19, 2021)

That’s interesting. I normally sit on the higher end of e2 and did bloodwork last week as a starting point before introducing anything new. Will post some progress bloodwork to just add to any evidence of what happens to other markers.


----------



## joe1988 (Jun 20, 2022)

Primo could drop your e2. Could lower hdl


----------

